# [Looking for Plot Driven or Casual RP]



## Stellarium (Apr 4, 2017)

Hello all, thanks for taking the time to look at this thread.

I'm currently looking for an rp partner (or two) for two different sets of roleplay...
The characters available depend on the type of roleplay selected.

Plot driven would most likely involve this hot mess, SHARD.
However they've got an incredibly specific """lore""" to them which I worry wouldn't mesh very well with most.
If I don't use Shard, I would love to come up with plot ideas together with someone.

In terms of CASUAL roleplay well...I'd most likely use SAROS or CIOCCOLATO (<Offsite on DA. Currently re-working the art on this guy).
I enjoy any casual interaction and ideas are welcome.

ADULT ORIENTED RP...
That...needs to be discussed through PM preferably. Especially in regards to kinks (of which I have just...too many jfc).
I am open to 18+ rp with other people who are 18+.

As for RP method...I suppose if there's a PM feature that's fine. Or I am happy to create a discord server. I'm also open to any other method of rp that's easiest for you.

Thanks again for your time.


----------



## Mike_Hollard (Apr 4, 2017)

Discord

i have all kind of RP...Zombie apocalypse RP..Furry RP and lewd RP....but you need Lewd Role


----------



## Vorelover467 (Apr 5, 2017)

Vore rp?


----------



## Stellarium (Apr 5, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> Vore rp?



That would need to be discussed in a PM. I am a bit...finicky with that subject.


----------



## Stellarium (Apr 5, 2017)

Mike_Hollard said:


> Discord
> 
> i have all kind of RP...Zombie apocalypse RP..Furry RP and lewd RP....but you need Lewd Role



Thanks for the interest. For the most part while I am open for lewd/adult oriented rp I am more interested in plot focused and detail oriented sfw topics. If you're still interested let me know.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Apr 5, 2017)

Stellarium said:


> That would need to be discussed in a PM. I am a bit...finicky with that subject.


Ok. Want me to start it the conversation or you got it?


----------



## BittiBones (Apr 6, 2017)

Hey there! I'm up for plot oriented RP, and as I've a few OCs who need to have their stuff a bit more sorted out, they might be flexible enough to suit whatever plot you've got that you want to do involving Shard? Though, in particular, when it comes to the characters of mine who're more developed, perhaps my mage might be someone of an interest to include in an RP involving that oc of yours, considering what was written down for him? /shrug

Just depends on what the plot you want is. Oh, and I typically rp in a literature (not script) format, and can go upwards of 7+ paragraphs if wanted, though I much prefer keeping it within the range of 1-4 when it comes to replies. I go with whatever my rp partner wants tbh.


----------



## Stellarium (Apr 6, 2017)

BittiBones said:


> Hey there! I'm up for plot oriented RP, and as I've a few OCs who need to have their stuff a bit more sorted out, they might be flexible enough to suit whatever plot you've got that you want to do involving Shard? Though, in particular, when it comes to the characters of mine who're more developed, perhaps my mage might be someone of an interest to include in an RP involving that oc of yours, considering what was written down for him? /shrug
> 
> Just depends on what the plot you want is. Oh, and I typically rp in a literature (not script) format, and can go upwards of 7+ paragraphs if wanted, though I much prefer keeping it within the range of 1-4 when it comes to replies. I go with whatever my rp partner wants tbh.



I try to keep shard pretty flexible in terms of those who interact with them.
(Because I'm well aware how specific I seemed to write things out for them, haaaa oops).
I'd love to hear more about your OCs once you've gotten them ready! 

As for rp style lit is usually what I prefer! I won't make you bend over backwards in terms of reply length, as usually I'm in the 2-4 paragraph range for an average reply (introductory replies or descriptions of areas I get maybe TOO long winded but I'll try to be careful).

If you have a preferred method of rp please do let me know.


----------

